# Revolution HD for Thunderbolt



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

I just flashed this to my Transformer Prime, and am in awe about this ROM. I see it's out for tons of devices but the Thunderbolt. Is there a port, or a official release for us?


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

No.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Xda is leaking....

The closest you can get to that rom is Liquid's ICS build. And I would not recommend that as a daily driver.

Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Unless you're around wifi all the time.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

You have wifi in the car?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mrtonk said:


> You have wifi in the car?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


If he is tethering off another phone he does lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

my T-Bolt is used as a Wi-Fi only device...but i don't want a buggy daily driver


----------

